# Flounder gigging on beach



## cajun man

Anyone, 

I live in southern louisiana and flouder alot. I am planning a week long trip to the north west part of florida and will be staying on the beach. Has anyone caught flounder just walking on the beach? Also I've done some research and I believe I will only need a temp liscense

Thanks


----------



## Midnight Rider

Welcome to the forum......We used to wade the gulf for flounder when I was growing up. We picked up a few every now and then. Havent tried it in years in the gulf. Good luck and watch for the sting rays while wading.


----------



## 2112

I have seen it done on Galveston Island but Ive never tried it.

Sometimes in late summer our surf gets dead calm and cystal clear, it just might be worth a try.

I know I have stepped on Flounder at night while wading out to cast a big surf rod so I know they are there.


----------



## cajun man

If the water is clear I just may get my feet wet. thanks guys


----------



## X-Shark

> I am planning a week long trip to the north west part of florida




When? We have a lot of stingy critters in the water here right now.


----------



## cajun man

Will be in Navare beach end of july, I've gigged many times on the beach at home,we do really well when we can see,and yes we do have alot of stingrays, but I walk only wherei can see, and the sand down here is brown so the stingrays stand out like a sore thumb when the come near the light. I was thinking the water over there should be alot clearer than down here and should be able to see up to my knees at least


----------



## FlounderAssassin

i believe X-Shark is talking about the jelly fish...could be wrong though


----------



## Bubba

I use to wade the gulf a lot. Nothing gets your attention like a big ole electric skate or one of those friggin star gazers.


----------



## X-Shark

> *FlounderAssassin (6/11/2008)*i believe X-Shark is talking about the jelly fish...could be wrong though






Correct! Purple Flags are flying on the beach and lots of Jellyfish are everywhere. Bring a small bottle of vinegar with you to treat the stings.


----------



## stealthy

First of all, conditions in the Gulf need to be very good, for visibility. Then, if so, watch for Skates, Rays, jelly's and yes- those buroughing electric fish. You'll think you're wrapped in electrical fence! They shock! Dat not like a craw dad pinch- NO! OooooWeeee:hotsun(Not to mention the gulf and blue crabs, catfish spines, shells etc...) But, I must say, the flounder should be around! The question is will you see them? The weather being calm enough to wade is the key, I would say! :nononoAlso, gulf flounder will be more white in color. So watch for the eyes! They won't be dark, like dem dar' "Cajun Flounders"! Enjoy the experience, all jokin' aside! I imagine it must be nice to get out of that "muddy water" every now and then!

Good fishin'!


----------



## cajun man

Staying on the beach for a week, I won't be able to stay put, I will have to go and check it out:hoppingmad

thanks for the advise


----------



## Nat-Light

If I were you, I'd concentrate my efforts in the sound.


----------



## Tuna Man

Years ago (1975) while living in Hilliard, Florida (5 miles south of the Fl/Ga state line) we went to Fernandina Beach to flounder gig after the 3-11 shift if the tides were right. Went on low tide and did quite well. Walked the beach with a light, and battery in a tub that was floated in a truck tube. (hey man we roughed it) The East coast and Gulf are totally different. As far as creatures are concerned, if I was to wade in the Gulf this time of year I would buy some very light weight cheap hip boots or waders.

We used one of those cheap clip on light aluminum globes, a 12V bulb like the 120V you have at home, 2 pieces of PVC (1-6" and one that will be confy to hold light in water, 4-6')the size that the globe will fit, and 1-90 deg elbow. Have to put light in water before turning it on and let cool in water after you turn it off. VERY cheap set up for the a few times going out.

These are very cheap and will keep the stingy things off you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPORTSMANS-CHOICE-VINYL-STOCKING-FOOT-WADERS-MED-NIP_W0QQitemZ160250788574QQihZ006QQcategoryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cajun man

we finally finalized out reservations and I will be staying on navarre beach and I will be trying in the santa rosa sound, I looked at the tides for the week I will be going and there is good range. We catch alot when there is at least 1' of tidal range.

I use a underwater light which hooks up to a small sealed rechargeable battery in my belt pack, works really well. Bought everything at Academy sports


----------



## SirLawrence

CajunMan,

Nat Light speak with straight tongue! I have been going to Navarre Beach/Navarre on business and pleasure since 1972. Know it very well. I would strongly suggest trying for Flounder back in the Sound. I have seen many back there but I have also seen some MONSTER stingrays as well. They do no stand out as well as you probably are accustomed to, so have a keen eye. Heck, we caught some very nice Flounder last summer off the beach at literally, 12:00 noon on spinning gear and a light silver spoon, retreived slowly along the bottom. Not a cloud in the sky either. Good luck and there ain't no place like Navarre. Occasionally, try...www.navarrebeachlife.com. They have a fishing thread as well and the resident fishing expert (David) can also answer many questions. Good people there and a good resource!


----------

